# Temperature of Newborn's Room



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

I have had 2 beautiful children by c-section and this is, unfortunately, the way my 3rd is going to be born. Please do not use this thread as a platform for anti c/s rants. Believe me, I am very well informed about how much they suck and, sadly, this is the way things have worked out.

Ahem.

We live in the Czech Republic, where one of the "quirks" of the culture is a preference for very warm rooms. People here inc. most doctors believe that lower temperatures or drafts give you a "cold". Yes, it's medieval. But there is no convincing them otherwise.

When I was in the hospital recovering from my babies' births I felt near to suffocating because the room temperature was 80 degrees F (27 C) and we are used to ambient temps of around 60 at home. When I cracked open the windows the docs and nurses fussed at me saying that I was endangering the baby. DH warned me to at least appear that I was complying or else risk that they would send social workers after us (who would not be too happy about our low household temps, vegetarian diet, co-sleeping and other "eccentricities").

The docs say that temps any lower than 77 degrees endanger the baby, but this seems VERY unlikely to me. How many parts of the world have such consistently high temperatures all year? In any case, both of our children adjusted to living in our much cooler home without any problems.

In any case, what I'm asking here, especially from anyone out there who is a birth professional, is what you consider an ideal or acceptable temperature (range) for a newborn. Do you have any official guidelines or hard data to work with?

Thanks so much.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I have nothing official but my newborn sleeps in our room & we keep it about 65. And there are many people with newborns in freezing climates who definitely have their houses lower than 77.

I actually thought that slightly lower temperatures were better for preventing SIDS.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

my newborns room is my room so 70.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

A baby born small, like under 7 pounds or so, or more than a week or two before term, might need extra help regulating his temperature, and so might need a warmer room. This can also be accomplished by wrapping baby warmly, or keeping him close to mother's warm body. But a hearty, healthy, full-term baby? I think whatever temperature is comfortable for you is probably fine for baby, as long as baby is clothed appropriately. I would say 70 for a naked baby, and 60 for a baby dressed in diaper, sleeper, and flannel blanket, and held by a parent, would be fine.

It's much more dangerous for a baby to be overheated than it is for a baby to be too chilly. Being overbundled in a warm room is a risk factor for SIDS.

You might gently point out that colds are caused by viruses passed between infected humans, not the ambient temperature of a room.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Being overbundled in a warm room is a risk factor for SIDS.









:
here's a link:
http://www.sids.org/nprevent.htm
"Overheating an infant may increase the risk for SIDS."


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I just read recently that baby's room can be about 70. I can't remember where I read it.


----------

